# Lake Lanier Islands Resort



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

We're planning a trip to Georgia this summer to visit family. This CG is close to their marina and it looks nice on the website. There are a few state CGs close by too. I'm just wondering if anyone has been here before and if you liked it or not. We plan to stay for a week and would like a lakefront site. Thanks for any info.

Brad


----------



## ranier1315 (Jan 4, 2008)

My family and I camped there last summer. This campground is pretty old and may not even be open by the time you get here. I spoke with the girls at the office and they said that Lake lanier Islands has bought a state park CG that was close by and they were not going to put any more money in to the main CG. The first site they put us on was very un-level and overgrown. If they are still open they are inside the main park and this comes with several benefits. You can ride your bike to the world famous water park and they have three five star golf courses in the park. Check out RV park reviews for some other reports on this park. Hope this helps.

Marc.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Not sure if this in the area where you want to be at, but Blythe Island Campground is 5 minutes of i-95 & is a great place to camp. It is at exit 29 on I-95. I also have a review of it in the campground review section.


----------

